# Hurricane Impact Windows; PGT vs CGI?...Aluminum vs Vinyl??



## a1481155

I'm looking at PGT vs CGI windows...Anyone shed some light on performance & quality???

Also, I'm in Dade County, 1/2 mile from ocean, two blocks from intercoastal. All contractors are quoting me for aluminum over vinyl. Here's what PGT told me about aluminum vs vinyl, I'd appreciate your thoughts & opinions!
_
"Vinyl
It is more energy efficient.
A vinyl frame does not conduct heat like aluminum frame.
It comes automatically with Insulated Glass.
Vinyl meets better design pressures. 
Our Premier Vue line comes automatically with stainless steel hardware.

Aluminum
You have an option of getting Insulated Glass.
Will only meet Energy Star if proper glass options are requested."_


----------



## Windows on Wash

I don't know the CGI window but I have heard good things about the PGT.


----------



## DIYGeorgiaGirl

*CGI vinyl window information*

I found some great information online about the new vinyl window line from CGI. (Can't post the link since I'm new-ish!) But check it out on their website. 

CGI is known for being one of the best makers of impact windows, so we're probably choosing them for our home. You can never be too safe!


----------



## tony312

when looking at PGT and CGI side by side you will see that the design pressure are very close and the fact is any PSI over 50 will do the job so both impact windows will protect you the same , the big difference is in the cosmetic finishing which CGI has them beat by far and is a good reason PGT spent 111,000,000 in 8/14 to buy out CGI i think says it all 
anthony 
assuredwindows.com


----------



## Tm MAMMEL

tony312 said:


> when looking at PGT and CGI side by side you will see that the design pressure are very close and the fact is any PSI over 50 will do the job so both impact windows will protect you the same , the big difference is in the cosmetic finishing which CGI has them beat by far and is a good reason PGT spent 111,000,000 in 8/14 to buy out CGI i think says it all
> anthony
> assuredwindows.com


Can anyone get me a picture of a CGI sentential
Etching?
It should be on the corner of every piece of impact glass.
Thank you


----------

